# dosagem ou vistoria



## Porteño

Boa tarde pra todos os foreros/as que trabalham em seguros maritimos. Estou tratando de traduzir de português ao espanhol as condições relacionadas á apólices de seguros marítimos e encontrei esa palavra que não consigo entender. Sua ajuda será muito agradecida.

O contexto completo disse:

_"Em caso de Avaria Perticular que tenha passado despercebida na ocadião e permanecido no desconhecimento do Segurado até a *dosagem* ou vistoria da embarcação, impossibilitando-o, e ao perito do Seguradora, de precisar a data, local e causa da avaria.........."_

A minha tentativa:  

En el caso de una Avería Particular que ha pasado disapercebida en la ocasión y permanecida en el deconocimiento del Assegurado hasta la ...... e inspección de la embarcación, así imposibilitándole y el perito de la Aseguradora a precisar la fecha, local y causa de la avería .......


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Portenho.

Algumas sugestões:


Porteño said:


> En el caso de una Avería Particular que haya pasado desapercibida en la ocasión y permanecido en el desconocimiento del Asegurado hasta la *dosificación (¿? )* e *o* inspección de la embarcación, así imposibilitándole y al perito de la Aseguradora a precisar la fecha, local *lugar* y causa de la avería .......


 
Por “dosagem duma embarcação” você entende o que? O Priberam diz que dosagem é “Acto de dosar”.  Isso não faz sentido nenhum para mim, nem no original, nem na tradução. No entanto, não sei muito de seguros nem de náutica.

Abraços.


----------



## Porteño

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi Portenho.
> 
> Algumas sugestões:
> 
> 
> Por “dosagem duma embarcação” você entende o que? O Priberam diz que dosagem é “Acto de dosar”.  Isso não faz sentido nenhum para mim, nem no original, nem na tradução. No entanto, não sei muito de seguros nem de náutica.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Hola, y muchas gracias por las correciones, algunos de los errores siendo de tipografía. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo de que 'dosagem' no tiene ningún sentido y hasta ahora ni siquiera mi vasta imaginación ha llegada a ofrecerme alguna explicación.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Del otro hilo se me ocurre que también pueda ser un error tipográfico:

_



... até a dosagem *doCagem* ou vistoria da embarcação...

Click to expand...

_ 
De ahí que la traducción sea:

*... hasta el atraque o inspección de la embarcación... *

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

El sentido común me dice que dosagem podría equivaler a peritación, determinar los daños. Pero no es más que intuición, y no tengo ningún argumento que lo avale.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Del otro hilo se me ocurre que también pueda ser un error tipográfico:
> 
> 
> 
> De ahí que la traducción sea:
> 
> *... hasta el atraque o inspección de la embarcación... *
> 
> Abraços.


 
Es muy probable que tengas razón


----------



## Porteño

Mangato said:


> El sentido común me dice que dosagem podría equivaler a peritación, determinar los daños. Pero no es más que intuición, y no tengo ningún argumento que lo avale.


 
Estoy de acuerdo que peritación tendría más sentido en el contexto porque ya se supone que el buque va ser atracado para inspeccionarlo.


----------



## ManPaisa

_"Em caso de Avaria Perticular que tenha passado despercebida na ocadião e permanecido no desconhecimento do Segurado até a *dosagem* ou vistoria da embarcação, impossibilitando-o, e ao perito do Seguradora, de precisar a data, local e causa da avaria.........."_

_En caso de que haya alguna avería que en su momento haya pasado inadvertida y que no haya sido conocida por el asegurado hasta la XX e inspección de la embarcación, imposibilitándolo a él y al perito de la Aseguradora de determinar la fecha, lugar y causa de la avería..._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Porteño said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que peritación tendría más sentido en el contexto porque ya se supone que el buque va ser atracado para inspeccionarlo.


 
Pero no necesariamente va a ser inspeccionado cada vez que atraque. 

Saludos.


----------



## Porteño

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pero no necesariamente va a ser inspeccionado cada vez que atraque.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Obviamente!


----------



## Porteño

ManPaisa said:


> _"Em caso de Avaria Perticular que tenha passado despercebida na ocadião e permanecido no desconhecimento do Segurado até a *dosagem* ou vistoria da embarcação, impossibilitando-o, e ao perito do Seguradora, de precisar a data, local e causa da avaria.........."_
> 
> _En caso de que haya alguna avería que en su momento haya pasado inadvertida y que no haya sido conocida por el asegurado hasta la XX e inspección de la embarcación, imposibilitándolo a él y al perito de la Aseguradora de determinar la fecha, lugar y causa de la avería..._


 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## vf2000

Se a palavra "dosagem" estiver correta, suponho que signifique averiguar se a embarcação levava o peso regulamentar e se este estava distribuído equitativamente entre as partes do navio.

Acho que "dosagem" pode não se referir necessariamente à embarcação, mas a algo que está implícito na mensagem, como por exemplo, dosagem da mercadoria, do óleo ou qualquer outra coisa que só um técnico poderá esclarecer.

Será que ajudei a complicar?


----------



## Porteño

vf2000 said:


> Se a palavra "dosagem" estiver correta, suponho que signifique averiguar se a embarcação levava o peso regulamentar e se este estava distribuído equitativamente entre as partes do navio.
> 
> Acho que "dosagem" pode não se referir necessariamente à embarcação, mas a algo que está implícito na mensagem, como por exemplo, dosagem da mercadoria, do óleo ou qualquer outra coisa que só um técnico poderá esclarecer.
> 
> Será que ajudei a complicar?


 
Ahí está o gran problema, não tenho ideia se está graficamente correto ou não, porem não me occurra outra palavra parecida a dosagem no contexto. Tudo é possível e sua ideia tambem tem sentido, a questão agora é como traduzir-a em espanhol numa só palavra!!


----------



## vf2000

Dosificación???? Andei buscando no google e os seguros costumam medir se os fluidos (óleo, aditivo) estão nas doses corretas. Também as mercadorias que precisam de tratamento com cloro ou outras coisas precisam ter a dose exata. 
E agora?


----------



## Carfer

Cá por mim, o Giorgio tem razão: '_docagem_'. É o único termo que tem sentido, lógica e é coerente com o resto da frase. Tal como eu a entendo, _'até à docagem ou vistoria da embarcação'_ são, na visão de quem a escreveu, os dois momentos mais prováveis ou plausíveis para a avaria ser descoberta e é por isso que os mencionou. Parece-me um exemplo típico do excesso de previsão e pormenorização em que por vezes caímos ao redigir contratos que, em vez de clarificar, só introduzem confusão. Mesmo sem conhecer o teor completo da claúsula, quase ponho as mãos no lume em como essa menção não faz lá falta nenhuma. O essencial é o segurado só ter tido conhecimento da avaria num momento em que o perito da seguradora já não consegue determinar o momento, causa e local da mesma. Mas quem a redigiu não pensou assim e, juntamente com o erro de grafia, arranjou para aqui um lindo trinta-e-um para nós, intérpretes, deslindarmos.


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> Cá por mim, o Giorgio tem razão: '_docagem_'. É o único termo que tem sentido, lógica e é coerente com o resto da frase. Tal como eu a entendo, _'até à docagem ou vistoria da embarcação'_ são, na visão de quem a escreveu, os dois momentos mais prováveis ou plausíveis para a avaria ser descoberta e é por isso que os mencionou. Parece-me um exemplo típico do excesso de previsão e pormenorização em que por vezes caímos ao redigir contratos que, em vez de clarificar, só introduzem confusão. Mesmo sem conhecer o teor completo da claúsula, quase ponho as mãos no lume em como essa menção não faz lá falta nenhuma. O essencial é o segurado só ter tido conhecimento da avaria num momento em que o perito da seguradora já não consegue determinar o momento, causa e local da mesma. Mas quem a redigiu não pensou assim e, juntamente com o erro de grafia, arranjou para aqui um lindo trinta-e-um para nós, intérpretes, deslindarmos.


 
Finalmente, creo que estamos llegando a una conclusión, si toma en cuenta un otro hilo que originé sobre 'dosagem'. Me parece que en ambos casos fue un cuestión de errores de tipografía, pero si tratamos de 'docada', tendá algun sentido.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda de todos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá

Para concluir, acho que ambos casos foram produto de um corretor ortográfico (como o meu, por exemplo) que não reconhece a palavra “docar” nem seus derivados. Daí que *docagem* fosse “corrigida” por _dosagem_, e *docada* por _década_. O erro, porém, e do usuário que só clicou no “Change” sem reparar em qual palavra trocava por qual.

Abraços.


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá
> 
> Para concluir, acho que ambos casos foram produto de um corretor ortográfico (como o meu, por exemplo) que não reconhece a palavra “docar” nem seus derivados. Daí que *docagem* fosse “corrigida” por _dosagem_, e *docada* por _década_. O erro, porém, e do usuário que só clicou no “Change” sem reparar em qual palavra trocava por qual.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Caros,
nesse contexto, dosagem se refere a amostragem. É o ato de verificar carga atraves de uma amostra.
Saludos,


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

Caros,
nesse contexto, dosagem se refere a amostragem. É o ato de verificar carga atraves de uma amostra.
Saludos,


----------



## almufadado

É dever do Capitão do navio, que delega no Imediato (primer oficial /chief officer -> responsável pelas operações em porto) a inspecção de todos os porões (porão/porões, escadas, portalós, etc) após a descarga.

Os danos causados mas não visiveis até à partida podem, até data convencionada (6 meses ?), ser reclamados ao porto de descarga/.

"Dosagem" pode ter vindo de aqui :
*Affere *

 TO AFFERE, English law. Signifies either "to affere an amercement," i. e. to mitigate the rigor of a fine; or "to affere an account," that is, to confirm it on oath in the exchequer.

que pode ser traduzido por "aferição" -> medição -> dosagem que é usado em _lingo_ de trasnportes.

Existe um "Damage Report form" internacional 
(Formulario para inscrição dos danos fisicos ao navio/carga)
provocados pela carga 
provocado pelos estivadores (estibador / steevedor) 
emitido pelo navio.
Essa "dosagem" deverá estar relacionada com este relatório.

Para referência em inglês: (descreve as operações de vistoria )
http://www.cargosurveyors-tacs.com.ph/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=3

Eu iria em Espanhol, por 
cuantificación 
examen, reconocimiento, rectificación, verificación 

repaso


----------

